# Game #21 - Timberwolves @ Sixers 7:00 PM - December 12, 2005



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Game Thread


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Sixers 2-0, but I can't watch it because, I don't have cable, where I'm staying for the week.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

15-13 T-Wolves, I wish I could check out more, but by the time I post it it would be halftime.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey Cheeks Used his timeouts wisely!!!!!!!!!!

Great Run equals Tie game at half 44-44


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, I forgot there was a game tonight.. I'll turn it on for the second half.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Why does Chris Webber even bother pumpfaking his 20 foot jumper at the top of the key? No one is falling for it, and even if they did I think he'd just go up for the jumper.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala rebounded the Marko Jaric three point attempt took it down the court and found Kyle Korver beyond the arc, and Korver drained it. 62-60 Sixers lead.

Iverson has scored on two of the last three Sixers possessions after struggling early on, looks like he's set to have a strong fourth quarter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's a shame that the one time Steven Hunter pulls down a man's rebound, everyone else gave up on the possession and ran down the court on defense. He was hacked when he went up and missed, but no call and end of possession. Garnett scored for the T-Wolves 62 all.

Korver nails a jumper from the top of the key, 64-62 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Eddie Griffin shot the flatest footed three pointer I've ever seen, and it missed badly. The Sixers got the ball to Webber at the top of the key, and he put the ball on the ground and slammed it home. 66-62 Sixers at the end of three.

I love the aggressiveness right there for Webber.

Steven Hunter on the possession before the Griffin three, went up and got met at the rim by Griffin.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

A Webber put back on his own miss put the Sixers up 68-62, but that lead shrunk to one with a Wally Sczcerbiak three off a Marko Jaric assist. Then Eddie Griffin tapped in a Trenton Hassell miss. 68-67 Sixers.

I'm not picking on him, but as of right now.. Steven Hunter is sticking out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's Iverson and the reserves out there. John Salmons finds Matt Barnes under the basket who misses and Shavlik Randolph slams the ball home. 70-67 Sixers. On the other end Randolph draws a charge.

Iverson nails a jumper.. 72-67 Sixers.

Iverson finds Randolph, and Shavlik slams it home again! 74-67 Sixers.

Wow, I have to say just off these few plays Shavlik Randolph is our most athletic big man not named Dalembert.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> It's Iverson and the reserves out there. John Salmons finds Matt Barnes under the basket who misses and Shavlik Randolph slams the ball home. 70-67 Sixers. On the other end Randolph draws a charge.
> 
> Iverson nails a jumper.. 72-67 Sixers.
> 
> ...


Hows C Webb doing today ? His stats are monster


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rayza said:


> Hows C Webb doing today ? His stats are monster


From the little I've seen, he's been playing pretty well, haven't seen him enough on defense to decide how he's playing there.

Salmons just nailed a three from the right elbow. 78-70 Sixers.

Kevin Garnett nailed a shot right before the shot clock buzzer went off to cut the lead to 78-72.

Watching this game, even though Sczcerbiak is a much better athlete than Korver, I think if they came at the same price.. I'd take Korver before him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson feeds Webber on the right elbow, and Webber drives and takes it slamming it home. Webber does a chin-up on the basket and gets a technical. 80-72 Sixers.

Sczcerbiak hits the technical. 80-73.

Webber hits a diving Kyle Korver.. and Kyle Korver slams it home and he's fouled! He hits the FT. 83-73 Sixers.

Webber has 18 rebounds right now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

On two straight possessions the T-Wolves get layups, the first by Trenton Hassell, and the second a layup by Marko Jaric as he loses his man. Webber let him go by as he didn't want to leave Kevin Garnett open.

83-77 Sixers. Mo Cheeks calls timeout.

Right now the Sixers have Chris Webber, John Salmons, Kyle Korver, Andre Iguodala, and Allen Iverson on the floor. So even though Webber is having a monster night on the boards, they're going to have a tough time pulling rebounds considering that everyone outside of Webber is hanging on the perimeter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber has 19 rebounds, and John Salmons walks. There's 1:53 left, and the Sixers lead by six. Dalembert is in for Chris Webber.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Iverson feeds Webber on the right elbow, and Webber drives and takes it slamming it home. Webber does a chin-up on the basket and gets a technical. 80-72 Sixers.
> 
> Sczcerbiak hits the technical. 80-73.
> 
> ...



ur kidding me right ??? Korver and dunk in the same sentence lol

and webber dunked a few this game as well .. 

are we playing with alot more aggression ??


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Richie Frahm nails a three pointer in the face of an oncoming John Salmons from the right corner. 83-80 Sixers.

They bring in Dalembert to defend Garnett, yet Salmons still comes over to help on him leaving Frahm wide open. I'm questioning the reasoning behind Salmons being on the floor right now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jaric tries to draw a charge on Iverson but he's called for the foul. Jaric leaves the court limping, knowing his history he probably broke something.

Iverson tries a stepback jumper on Anthony Carter, but he's off bad. Sczcerbiak answers with a three pointer to tie the game. 83-83.

Anthony Carter with the steal, and the T-Wolves capture the lead 85-83.

Iguodala drives down the baseline jumps in the air, and sends a wild pass towards Chris Webber who catches it and goes up with a hook shot. The shot ties the game at 85.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rayza said:


> ur kidding me right ??? Korver and dunk in the same sentence lol
> 
> and webber dunked a few this game as well ..
> 
> are we playing with alot more aggression ??


We were playing with more aggression, but it looks like the late game doldrums have continued.

23.2 seconds left in the game, T-Wolves ball.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

plz dont loss this one .. it sounds all too familiar ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Anthony Carter dribbles out the clock, finds Kevin Garnett the ball on the left elbow he dribbles the ball staring down Webber. Garnett's shot is off, and this game is going into overtime, 85-85.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber and Garnett set to jump, and the Sixers win the jump ball. Iverson passes the ball to Iguodala but turns the ball over.

Garnett gets the ball on the left block, turns goes up and nails the shot. 87-85 T-Wolves.

Webber nails a jumper from the left elbow 87-all.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Matt Barnes' feet seem to be in cement on defense, Marko Jaric drives right by him and lays the ball in. 89-87 T-Wolves.

Matt Barnes gets the ball near the basket, he goes up and is fouled by Jaric who fouls out the game. Barnes is going to the line for two.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Barnes hits 1-of-2, and has 5 points on the night.

Garnett's shot from the left elbow falls short, defended by Chris Webber.

Iverson comes off the baseline finds Webber right on the right elbow, Webber pump fakes, gets his man up he goes up and nails the jumper. 90-89 Sixers.

Richie Frahm shoots the three and misses, and Chris Webber pulls the rebound.. his 20th of the night!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Anthony Carter is fouled by Iverson, and he's set to go to the line for two. He misses the first, and misses the second.. completely choking.

90-89 Sixers with a minute left.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After a miss, Webber blocks Garnett's shot. There's now 30.8 seconds left and the Sixers have the ball. 90-89.

Cheeks calls a timeout.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, Iguodala had a wide open look in rhythm from the top of the key, but it rimmed out. T-Wolves pull the rebound. 90-89 Sixers still cling to the lead.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Rayza said:


> Hows C Webb doing today ? His stats are monster


C-Webb is huge for us tonight he was the one who got it into OT 1 pt lead 18 seconds Minnys ball LETS GO D!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Webber blocked Garnett again, but the ball goes out of bounds on Korver. 7.3 seconds left in the game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Make that 7.3 Seconds still Minnys ball still up 1


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Barnes has to be lookin to help out from the weak side


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Two players to watch for right now, Kevin Garnett and Richie Frahm.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

.4 left still up one.. come on defense!


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C Webber !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: 

Thanks guys for keeping us updated


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sczcerbiak gets the ball to Garnett and his shot comes up short. The Sixers win 90-89!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

C-Webb best game of the year I can honestly say if it wasnt for Webber in this game it would be a clear Loss way 2 go Chris 

Big Win Fellaz!!! :clap:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I see a new statistic for Ras to put up...

When Kyle Korver dunks the ball the Sixers are 1-0.

Projected over 82 games: 82-0.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

unbelievable game. Webber won this game for us. Anyone still doubting the Webber trade? hahaha


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> unbelievable game. Webber won this game for us. Anyone still doubting the Webber trade? hahaha


:biggrin: 

I was never a doubter of the trade, I'm glad that a game like this happened where Webber came up big in the crunch carried the team to prove all doubters that it was a good trade.

Geoff Petrie lost.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Good game guys.



Coatesvillain said:


> Webber blocked Garnett again, but the ball goes out of bounds on Korver. 7.3 seconds left in the game.


Blocked, fouled, same thing. Obvious foul, he didn't get any of the ball, but at that point in the game I was too upset to care about the refs anyways.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> I was never a doubter of the trade, I'm glad that a game like this happened where Webber came up big in the crunch carried the team to prove all doubters that it was a good trade.
> 
> Geoff Petrie lost.



Yup.

The thing that I like best about Webber is his attitude. AI could learn a bit from him in how to be a teammate. Man, the Kings got smoked in that deal. I'm sorry but man what a game, haha. NO WAY could KT or any of those guys have done this tonight against KG. :clap:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, Cwebb had a monster game. 27/21.

Don't forget, we're on TV against the Heat this Friday.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> Damn, Cwebb had a monster game. 27/21.
> 
> Don't forget, we're on TV against the Heat this Friday.


I know you guys are happy because that's televised.. but even bigger than that, they have the Hawks on Wednesday! I know they just beat the Spurs, but you can always look forward to the Hawks. 

Funny though, earlier this season when I was catching games the team was losing. But I've seen at least a half quarter of the past three games, and they've been all wins. Not that that means anything, I'm just letting you guys know.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We finally beat a decent team again. I hope this is the just the start of another streak for us. Webber's stats look monstrous and reading the play by play Coastesvillain put up it looks like his defense was good too. Got to give it up Webber this game.

*GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

socco said:


> Good game guys.
> 
> 
> Blocked, fouled, same thing. Obvious foul, he didn't get any of the ball, but at that point in the game I was too upset to care about the refs anyways.


Obvious foul think not he got ball Garnett got his share of cheap fouls like the one Salmons clearly swiped but gg even tho you have excuses for your loss


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Obvious foul think not he got ball Garnett got his share of cheap fouls like the one Salmons clearly swiped but gg even tho you have excuses for your loss


I'm not making excuses, it was a horrible game by the Wolves. But they showed a replay and Webber got all hand and no ball, it was very clear.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

socco said:


> I'm not making excuses, it was a horrible game by the Wolves. But they showed a replay and Webber got all hand and no ball, it was very clear.


I saw that replay and he got Ball the only time he got his hand was after the ball was out of Garnetts hand from the block no foul


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> I saw that replay and he got Ball the only time he got his hand was after the ball was out of Garnetts hand from the block no foul


Look closer, because there isn't any question about it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

socco said:


> Look closer, because there isn't any question about it.


From a Minnesotas viewpoint your prolly right about that lol


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

lol. Whatever. There's absolutely no doubt about whether it was a foul or not. It was. I'm too pissed at how badly we played to care, but to contend that it wasn't a foul is pretty foolish.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not doubting it was a foul (I only saw the play once) but with the way they weren't calling fouls all night, it's really no surprise that it went uncalled. Refs were pretty bad both ways.

Either way, at this point of the season I'm ecstatic to be able to steal a game, despite how pathetic the Sixers' offense was in OT.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I see a new statistic for Ras to put up...
> 
> When Kyle Korver dunks the ball the Sixers are 1-0.
> 
> Projected over 82 games: 82-0.


I think there's more to it than that, check it out:

When Matt Barnes plays, the Sixers are 1-0.

Projected over 82 games: 82-0

Now when both Barnes plays and Korver dunks, a strange aura fills the arena that hasn't been seen since the days of MJ and Pip.


----------

